# best C++ windows forms tutorial?



## obidon

Does anybody know of a really good tutorial that teaches you how to make GUI applications (windows forms apps) only, in MS Visual Studio 2003? I found some C++ tutorials, but they all seem to deal with making console applications. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## MikeSwim07

Try some of these:

http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/

http://www.intap.net/~drw/cpp/

http://www.softlookup.com/tutorial/vc++/index.asp


----------



## obidon

Thanks a lot, MikeSwim.


----------



## MikeSwim07

Did they help?


----------



## obidon

Sorry for replying so late. Well I haven't used them yet, but hopefully they will come in use in the future. Also hopefully people can use this thread as a good reference guide and maybe the links will come in use for them.


----------



## TheRobatron

I looked at the links but none of them seem to deal with GUIs. Do you know of any tutorials that will say how to open windows? I have loads of C++ books but none of them deal with this aspect of C++.


----------



## obidon

TheRobatron said:


> I looked at the links but none of them seem to deal with GUIs. Do you know of any tutorials that will say how to open windows? I have loads of C++ books but none of them deal with this aspect of C++.


http://www.winprog.org/tutorial/start.html

That seems like a good one.

If it doesn't help then just Google for it.


----------



## TheRobatron

I found http://www.rohitab.com/discuss/lofiversion/index.php/t11408.html (the first one on the google search to be very good).


----------

